# removing a 68 dash



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

A few things have prompted this. First, the pin holding my gas gauge needle fell out and subsequently, the needle dropped. Can't tell how much gas i've got and ran out this weekend. It's a BITCH to push these cars in sandals!!!

also, there's a couple bulbs that need replacing in the dash and recently my speedometer started "floating"...if anyone can explain that one to me, i'd love to know what's causing it.

anyway, point of all this is that i'm going to pull the dash. anyone have any tips/tricks/recommendations before i start taking things off?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If it is anything like the 66 or 67 it would be helpful to remove the bolts holding the steering column in place and lower the column about an inch or two to allow more room to get the cluster out of the dash.

My 66 speedo was bouncing and making loud clanking noises after I put the car bach together, had to pull the speedo back out and sent it to Speedometer Service for a rebuild. They did a great job and reset my mile indicator back to zero, your unit may need a rebuild.

One last tip would be to buy a wire marking kit and label the wire and the device the wire plugs into.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

i was hoping to avoid dropping the column but will if i need to. i'm assuming having a convertible will make life a bit easier when it comes time to start angling things around. thanks for the speedo tip! hopefully i can find someone local who'll do good work.

wire marking kit? isn't that what masking tape is for?


----------



## ChuckG (Jan 10, 2009)

I just finished removing the dash on my 66 convertible today. I used a Brother labeler that I got at Costco and labelled every lamp and connector. Worked real well.
Chuck


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

xcmac26 said:


> wire marking kit? isn't that what masking tape is for?


LOL, PM me your mailing address and I'll send you some wire markers,


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

xcmac26 said:


> i was hoping to avoid dropping the column but will if i need to.
> wire marking kit? isn't that what masking tape is for?


Yep, your life will be alot easier if you drop the column, which you probably have already and the dash is out. I never marked anything. There's very few wires that are unplugged. Most of the dash lights are in a socket that plugs into the dash, no wires, at least for the gauge cluster. If you haven't already, while the dash is out, polish the plastic gauge cover with a plastic polish. Makes a huge difference. Don't forget to disconnect the heater controls. I even replaced all the bulbs, working or not. I was hoping they would last for years and eliminating the need to possibly having to pull the dash again.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks for the tips guys, and sorry for being awol for a while here, work got busy.

new plugs, check. plastic polish, check. wire markers...check


----------

